# Boy's First Turkey



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Well my boy was able to get it done last night. We had many chances on some bigger birds, but my boy wanted to get a turkey with his bow. Tons of lessons learned. He ended up going to his shotgun the last couple days and tagged out. He couldn’t be happier. He did a great job for his first turkey!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - congrats to you both!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job!! 👍🏼 
His smile says it all 😁


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool beans there!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good deal!! Did he shoot it head on in full strut?? That tail fan is hammered!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Good deal!! Did he shoot it head on in full strut?? That tail fan is hammered!


He shot him above him on a very steep hill in the head. He rolled several times. I think that's what ruined the tail.


----------

